# Que faire d'un iMac G5 aujourd'hui ?



## DJ-Snowly (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

On m'a donné récemment, un iMac 17" PowerPC G5 @1.8Ghz, dopé avec 2Go de RAM DDR, et un disque dur de 1To le tout tournant sous Mac OS X 10.5.8. Certes j'en suis très content, il fonctionne à la perfection, mais comme vous le savez, niveau logiciel c'est très restreint aujourd'hui vu qu'il n'y a plus aucune MAJ sur le système...

Je ne sais pas quoi en faire pour l'instant, je l'ai mit dans mon salon, je m'en sert pour y stocker et mettre de la musique via AirPlay, mais je me demande ce que je pourrais en faire de plus pousser ?

Sachant que je ne veux pas le vendre, car il n'a plus énormément de valeur aujourd'hui, et je trouve qu'il est assez symbolique pour qu'il reste chez moi. 

Pensez-vous qu'y installer une distribution linux peut être une alternative plus intéressante ?

PS: Si quelques uns ont des logiciels/utilitaires sympa qui fonctionnent bien sous PPC, je suis intéressé !

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2013)

Ben je ne comprends pas bien ton problème, je n'ai aucun G5 à la maison, mais j'ai encore un troupeau de G4 et même deux G3, et que ce soit sous Tiger ou sous Leopard, (deux sous Leopard, dont un "server", 4 sous Tiger, et même un sous Panther, mais celui là, c'est vrai que ça devient un peu compliqué), je n'ai aucun problème pour leur trouver les logiciels qui vont bien, et là, je parle bien des logiciels actuels, dont beaucoup proposent encore des versions "PPC", et d'autres par le biais d'anciennes versions mais toujours utilisables permettent leur exploitation sur une machine comme la tienne.

Après, pour te dire "quoi en faire", je dirais que ça dépend de tes besoins, mon iMac (G4 1 Ghz) outre son aspect "décoratif" ne me sert plus guère que de jukebox (avec un vieil ampli Philips &#8230; que j'ai acheté neuf en 1970 au cul :rateau, mais mon PowerMac G4 (2x1,42 Ghz) doté de 2 Go de Ram avec "Leopard Server" et 4 disques en RAID 0 me fait un serveur tout ce qu'il y a de plus efficace, en plus d'assurer les téléchargements longs, ce qui en libère mon MBP. L'alubook G4 (1,33 Ghz) fournit la mobilité que son Mac Mini C2D n'offre pas à ma fille, j'ai réservé mon iBook G4 (1,2 Ghz) pour faire tourner les logiciels qui ne fonctionnent plus sous Leopard et n'ont pas été mis à jour (ou qui l'ont été, mais trop chers), quand aux trois derniers : PowerBook Titanium à 550 Mhz, PowerBook "Pismo" G3 à 500 Mhz et iBook G3 "Clamshell" à 300 Mhz sous Panther, c'est surtout pour le fun et les applis sous OS 9 "natif", mais le G3 me sert aussi, sous Tiger, à la numérisation de media analogiques (vinyles, cassettes &#8230 sans qu'il soit besoin de lui adjoindre quelque dispositif annexe que ce soit, son entrée audio étant assez sensible pour traiter directement le signal issu de la cellule Shure M95EDM qui équipe ma platine vinyle, et assez versatile pour accepter aussi un signal de niveau "ligne", tel celui qui sort d'une platine "cassettes" !

Mais bon, j'ai encore aussi trois autrs PowerBook encore plus anciens que ceux là (un PPC 603e à 114 Mhz en système 7.6.1, un 68LC040 à 66 Mhz en 7.5.5 et un 68030 à 33 Mhz sous système 7.1), pour faire tourner les abandonwares trouvés sur des sites comme "Le Grenier du Mac". 

Tout ça pour dire que ça n'est qu'une question d'imagination, tiens une autre idée : ton iMac est assez puissant pour, avec une version adéquate de VLC, diffuser les chaînes de TV "normales" (pas "HD, et peut-être pas "Bas débit", là, à vérifier) de la télé via internet.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (14 Novembre 2013)

Le problème d'une personne qui ne sait pas quoi faire avec son ordinateur n'est pas à mettre sur le compte de la vétusté de l'équipement. 

Je viens de facturer un boulot de graphisme plusieurs milliers d'euros et c'est bien avec un Power G5 que j'ai uvré. 

Franchement, tu dois certainement avoir dans ton entourage quelqu'un à qui cette machine pourrait être utile. Cherche bien ou alors fais la trôner au milieu de ton salon, mais dans ce cas, je ne vois ce que je pourrais ajouter.


----------



## cdbvs (14 Novembre 2013)

*Salut DJ-Snowly, c'est Cdbvs* :bebe:




Si tu ne sais pas quoi en faire, moi je veux bien que tu me le donne, hein  Qu'est ce que vous en dites vous autres ? 



Bon, DJ-Snowly, je comprends le sens de ta question, bien que généralement les utilisateurs de Macintosh nachètent pas ces machines comme un produit PC, mais comme un produit valorisant leur quotidien. Comment dire ! Cest comme pour une Harley, une Américaine ou un objet qui finira par devenir de collection.
Toi tu prends les choses à lenvers, ce pourquoi la plupart des gens répondront naturellement à côté, pas que lon soient bêtes, mais par ce que lon pensent autrement !

Si tu veux améliorer les capacités hardwares et ou bios de ta machine pour avoir la possibilité dutiliser des Systèmes de nouvelles génération capable de faire tourner des applications futures, Macintosh ayant un impératif Capitaliste très poussé, le seul moyen de parer cet état de fait est dessayer de changer le processeur ou dupgrader le Bios. 

Les Bios sont pour certaines machines Mac, évoluables et en ce quil en est des processeurs, si on installe un processeur compatible mais nétant pas distribué par Apple, il est parfois possible dupgrader un système non prévu pour. Il arrive aussi que sur certaines machines, certains développeurs aient réalisés des patchs dextensions pour des systèmes qui malheureusement étaient trop faibles. On notera comme exemple, le Système Mac Os9.0 en Allemand sur Mac SE/30, Os9Helper pour certains Mac Power PC et XPostFacto pour les derniers Power PC sortis par Apple à la fin des années 90.



Ton Mac, cest celui-là : apple-history.com / iMac G5 
Ou celui-là : apple-history.com / iMac G5 (Ambient Light Sensor)

Jen ai déjà démonté un, cest très tendu, les câbles sont fragiles et rigides en plus !
Le SAV Apple, rien que pour changer le HD cest 1000. Power Capitalistes en action !

Le tiens na pas de mise à jour du Firmware : Mac OS X : tableau des mises à jour de firmware disponibles

Il ne semble pas y avoir dévolution possible, hormis les 2Go de Ram : Memory for Apple iMac G5 1.6GHz, 1.8GHz, and 2.0GHz models
Tu peux aussi ajouter un HS SSD 6G (600mo/sec), car ton Mac est compatible Sata II et donc comme le Sata II est plus rapide au maximum que les HD Sata II, si tu prends du III, tu iras à la limite des capacités de la machine.

Le processeur PowerPC 970fx de liMac G5 PPC va de 1,6 à 2,1Ghz selon les Machines iMac G5 PPC et selon Wikipédia (tous le monde sait que ce nest pas forcément sure), ils montent à 2,7Ghz : PowerPC 970 - Wikipédia

*Je me demande si il nest pas possible dévoluer la puissance du Proc pour cette machine ?*



Sinon à part ça, pour évoluer le système dexploitation, je pense que ce nest pas possible (patchs ou software), mais si ça lest, il faudra sûrement passer par un émulateur. 
Sur PC compatible Mac et Linux, il y a VirtualBox : https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
Lavantage est quil ne ralenti presque pas la machine sur laquelle il est installé. Linconvénient cest que je ne sais pas si on peut installer un système Macintosh dessus ? Il ne restera plus quà essayer. Si ça fonctionne, il suffira juste de mettre un système plus nouveau : 10.6, 10.7, 10.8, 10.9, 20, etc. Voir si ça fonctionne. Ca ne coûtera rien vu que ce sera sur un émulateur !
Avec Virtual Box, il sera possible de faire tourner Windows ou une autre distribution à noyau Linux.

Un vrai système dexploitation autre que Mac Os :
- En théorie, Linux Ubuntu cest possible : powerpc - Documentation Ubuntu Francophone
- Haiku, cest une distribution identique à BeOs. Ca semble aussi possible pour cette machine : Haiku Files
Le plus simple étant encore dutiliser la VirtualBox pour éviter tout risques de plantage système ou pire.



Résumé :
- Un système Linux ou BeOs en natif.
- Un système Mac Os 10.7 et plus, Linux, BeOs, Windows sur VirtualBox à tester.
- Un HD SSD compatible.
- Voir si il est possible dupgrader le processeur PowerPC 970fx 1,8Ghz vers un PowerPC 970fx à 2,7Ghz ? Voir avec les autres gars du Forum ou le SAV (qui ne sauront jamais, mais bon !). Cherches bien avant de te lancer là dedans.




Bah, écoutes, sinon pour le moment je nai rien dautre.

Bonne chance à toi pour lévolution de ton projet et à bientôt
Cdbvs




PS : Tiens nous informé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2013)

cdbvs a dit:


> *Résumé :
> - Un système Linux ou BeOs en natif.*


*

Linux, pourquoi pas, BeOS, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, système plus développé depuis un bail maintenant, pas de logiciels &#8230; Autant remettre Mac OS 9



cdbvs a dit:



- Un système Mac Os 10.7 et plus.

Cliquez pour agrandir...



Sur un PPC &#8230; Faudra nous expliquer comment tu fais 



cdbvs a dit:



			Windows sur VirtualBox à tester.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Virtual Box PPC &#8230; Ça doit être une version toute récente, alors :mouais:



cdbvs a dit:



- Un HD SSD compatible.

Cliquez pour agrandir...



Pourquoi pas &#8230; À condition de ne pas se faire trop d'illusions sur les gains que ça génèrera (et au passage, non ,l'iMac G5 n'a pas de SATA 2, c'est du SATA 1, même mon MBP, de deux-trois ans plus récent est encore en SATA1) !



cdbvs a dit:



			- Voir si il est possible d&#8217;upgrader le processeur PowerPC 970fx 1,8Ghz vers un PowerPC 970fx à 2,7Ghz ? Voir avec les autres gars du Forum ou le SAV (qui ne sauront jamais, mais bon !). Cherches bien avant de te lancer là dedans..
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Faut surtout être très très fort en soudure pour parvenir à ça, parce que sur l'iMac G5, le processeur est soudé ! *


----------



## DJ-Snowly (15 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponse. Et merci Pascal, en effet je me disais bien que ce G5 ne me permettais pas de faire tout ça. :rateau:

Bon, concernant la bête, je vais simplement m'en servir pour y stocker des choses vu qu'elle possède un disque assez intéressant quand même, ainsi que de jukebox pour mon salon ! Ça m'évitera de me déplacer dans ma chambre pour prendre mon MBP pour avoir toutes mes musiques (Ahhhh la flemme  ).

Par contre, pour les logiciels, par exemple, pour les navigateurs, je ne peux utiliser que Safari qui est intégré. Je suis habitué à Chrome et il ne fonctionne pas dessus  .

Néanmoins, j'ai pu trouver une version de skype qui marche bien ainsi qu'un logiciel de torrent (utorrent), ce qui est une bonne chose  . Après de la à m'en servir de serveur comme toi Pascal, j'ai des doutes !


----------



## boddy (15 Novembre 2013)

Pour les logiciels, tu peux regarder ici.


----------



## cdbvs (15 Novembre 2013)

*Salut, c'est Cdbvs*



Hé les gars, j'apporte des idées, je ne dis pas que j'ai la science infuse !



> BeOS, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, système plus développé depuis un bail maintenant, pas de logiciels


Bah en fait, japportais une idée sur la question initiale : 





> Pensez-vous qu'y installer une distribution linux peut être une alternative plus intéressante ?



Effectivement, comme tu le soulignes, Pascal 77, BeOs étant une distribution assez ancienne, bien que réactualisée avec Haiku, effectivement il y a peut dintérêts aujourdhui. La BeBox ne date pas dhier, jen suis conscient, mais encore une fois, cela répond à la question initiale. Et comme pour les systèmes à noyau Linux, il existe des bases de données de logiciels gratuits à la différence dApple et de Microsoft. Plus que doffrir un produit performant, cela offre une alternative pour un système peu exploité par les gens.
En cherchant un peu sur Internet, on trouve de nombreuses bases de données de logiciels don certains qui tiennent encore la route grâce à Haiku entre autre.


***​


> Virtual Box PPC  Ça doit être une version toute récente, alors.


Ok, désolé, javais pas fais attention !



> Un système Mac Os 10.7 et plus.





> Sur un PPC  Faudra nous expliquer comment tu fais


Ouai, bin en fait ça correspond à mon erreur ci-dessus : Virtualbox 4.3.0 Build 89960 supporte Lion 10.8, mais javais pas tilté avec Intel x86 et PPC. Cest pour cela que je parlais de Mac Os 10.7 !


***​


> l'iMac G5 n'a pas de SATA 2, c'est du SATA 1


Je me suis planté ! Je me suis trompé de version diMac G5 ! Désolé.

Le résultat est toute fois assez similaire : Si le Mac ne supporte que le Sata 1, on lui met un HD Sata 1. Hormis cela, un HD Sata 1 est bridé au fait quun ordinateur en Sata 1 ne pourra pas lire ou écrire à plus que du Sata 1, ce qui généralement savère être faux, pour peu certes, mais faux. Ce pour quelle raison, un HD Sata 2 permettra à lordinateur de monter au maximum de son rendement sans avoir de limite bridée au niveau de sa bande passante. Je le vois très bien sur mon G4 PowerMax en Sata 1 avec un HD Sata 1 et un HD SSD.

Donc, comme tu le soulignes, Pascal 77, effectivement il 





> ne pas se faire trop d'illusions sur les gains que ça génèrera


, mais cela génèrera quand même quelque chose.


***​


> sur l'iMac G5, le processeur est soudé !


Je ne me souvenais plus si il était soudé ou non.

Mais sinon comme tu le dit, il faudrait savoir si ça peut fonctionner et à ce moment là, aller voir les gars dEspace Composant Electronique à Paris Nation pour réaliser la dé soudure et re-soudure. Au moins voir si cest dans leurs compétences car ils le font maintenant depuis 2010. Avant ils ne réalisaient aucun travail pour leurs clientèles. Je dis ça, pour moi ils sont un peut une bonne référence au niveau du professionnalisme en électronique à la porté de tous. C'est pour cela que j'en parle, mais bien entendu si vous en connaissez d'autre, allez les voir.


***​
Moi jaime bien trouver des solutions soft et hard pour les machines Apple qui malheureusement arrivent à la limite de leurs compétences. Je trouve cette situation à la mode Capitaliste, complètement débile. Acheter une machine les yeux de la tête pour une utilisation qui nexcèdera pas 5 ans. Je ne suis pas le seul à trouver ça débile en plus. Suffit daller voir sur les forums Macintosh dans le monde. 

Il faut trouver des solutions et ne pas se dire dans sa tête : « Cest mort ! »



Bien que se soit illégal dans de nombreux forum, comme la machine est trop ressente, il y a très peut de sites Internet qui proposent de labandonware, mais on peut trouver son bonheur sur les NewsBin, les P2p ou les NZB - Torrents - FTP, etc. Pour continuer à utiliser ces jeunes anciennes machines ou leurs donner une utilité spécifique, comme tu le dis, en transformant ton iMac en Serveur ou en lui attribuant un système dexploitation sur noyau Linux. Cest pas les distributions qui manquent en plus.



Voilà.
A bientôt
Cdbvs


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2013)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Par contre, pour les logiciels, par exemple, pour les navigateurs, je ne peux utiliser que Safari qui est intégré. Je suis habitué à Chrome et il ne fonctionne pas dessus  .



Excellente occasion de te désintoxiquer de ce piège à gogos qu'est Chrome, dont l'objectif principal est de permettre le pistage des internautes par tous les publicitaires qui acceptent de verser leur obole à Google. 

Cela dit, tu n'es pas "condamné" à Safari, des versions relativement récentes de Firefox (jusqu'à Firefox 3.x) fonctionneront encore sur cette machine, et son avatar réservé aux PPC, TenFourFox (qui existe en 4 versions : G3, G4 7400/7410, G4 7440/7450 et G5), te permettra même d'être quasiment au même niveau que les dernières versions de Firefox 4.x.



DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Après de la à m'en servir de serveur comme toi Pascal, j'ai des doutes !



Ben &#8230; Parce que cette utilisation là :



DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Bon, concernant la bête, je vais simplement m'en servir pour y stocker des choses



Tu appelles ça comment ? 





cdbvs a dit:


> [Je me suis planté ! Je me suis trompé de version d&#8217;iMac G5 ! Désolé.



Nan ! tu t'es trompé de version d'iMac "tout court" ! Le premier iMac à bénéficier du Sata II était  le premier iMac "alu", le modèle "mid 2007", qui était déjà la troisième génération d'iMac à processeur  "Intel" !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (16 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Excellente occasion de te désintoxiquer de ce piège à gogos qu'est Chrome, dont l'objectif principal est de permettre le pistage des internautes par tous les publicitaires qui acceptent de verser leur obole à Google.



Légende urbaine ou plutôt _villageoise_ 
J'utilise le couple Gmail/Chrome depuis des années et paradoxalement, je n'ai jamais eu si peu de spam.
Il y a certes quelques pubs qui s'affichent dans ma page mais je ne les vois même plus.
Sinon, effectivement nous sommes épiés mais l'usage qui est fait par Google de leurs observations est contraignant et certainement pas aussi inquisiteur que certains l'affirme.

Sur un autre compte, Mail avec Wanadoo, c'est le bocson complet et total, presque une centaine de spams certains jour. Ca sent l'amateurisme à plein nez. J'ai également un compte OVH avec une boîte Yahoo, même constat !

Alors à choisir entre les trois ...
Désolé pour le léger HS mais tous ces gens qui relayent une information sans véritable fondement ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Désolé pour le léger HS mais tous ces gens qui relayent une information sans véritable fondement ...



Ben tu devrais revoir tes infos, le traçage dont il est question là est un fait établi, et ne concerne pas les spams, et si tu "voyais" encore les pubs qui s'affichent chez toi, tu verrais qu'elles ne sont pas vraiment le fruit du hasard 

Avant de juger du fondement des infos des autres, tu devrais peut-être commencer par vérifier un peu les tiennes, d'infos


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu devrais revoir tes infos, le traçage dont il est question là est un fait établi, et ne concerne pas les spams, et si tu "voyais" encore les pubs qui s'affichent chez toi, tu verrais qu'elles ne sont pas vraiment le fruit du hasard
> 
> Avant de juger du fondement des infos des autres, tu devrais peut-être commencer par vérifier un peu les tiennes, d'infos



Allez, je te vois venir à vouloir m'amener à jouer à qui a la plus grosse mais j'ai pas trop le temps pour ça.
Les gens de chez Google n'ont jamais caché l'usage qu'ils font des infos qu'ils recueillent contrairement aux Oranges et autres rigolos, c'est clairement mentionné dans les conditions d'utilisation. Alors tu vois, moi je préfère quand on me dit clairement qu'on analyse ma navigation et ça me rassure de voir que l'usage que l'on fait de cela permet à des pubs de s'afficher sur ma page Google. C'est de cette manière que j'aide à financer le programme de développement et c'est totalement transparent quant à l'usage que j'en fais.

Et si tu ne sait pas ce qu'est un ciblage pour spam, tu peux interroger Google.
Quand je vais naviguer sur des sites d'assurance, chez Google, ça affiche des petites pubs.
Chez Orange ou chez OVH, je reçois les jours suivants des dizaines de spams quotidiens colportant des produits d'assurance.

Je suis étonné de ta mauvaise foi quand tu nies le rapport entre ta navigation et le fait d'être ciblé pour du spam. Et juste pour dire, contrairement à Google, les autres te disent absolument rien. Chez Orange, j'ai même coché une case afin de ne pas recevoir de promotions mais j'en suis bien à 25 spams par jour minimum contre quasiment un beau zéro pointé chez Google. Et moi, tu vois, c'est être tranquille qui m'intéresse et non ton avis d'expert alarmiste stéréotypé. 

Depuis des années que je fonctionne avec Chrome/Gmail, aucun problème, aucun spam, j'ai personne qui vient me demander des explications sur mes goûts ou mes choix de site, je ne ressens pas la moindre incidence dans ma vie de tous les jours et mon mac ne semble pas souffrir de la présence de Chrome.

Alors arrêtes d'envoyer du vinaigre de manière hasardeuse, la plupart de ceux qui colportent ton discours ne savent même pas expliquer sur quoi cette méfiance repose. Et pour ce qui touche à la confidentialité des informations, je crois que preuve a été donnée ces derniers temps que nous sommes tous super épiés, avec ou sans Google, y compris par Apple.

Un conseil, arrêtez de boire du coca, la preuve, quand on y met un petit morceau de viande, celui-ci se dissous. Puis un truc encore plus terrible, ils peuvent nous écouter grâce à nos téléphones portables, même quand ces derniers sont éteints et que la batterie en est retirée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Chez Orange ou chez OVH, je reçois les jours suivants des dizaines de spams quotidiens colportant des produits d'assurance.
> 
> Je suis étonné de ta mauvaise foi quand tu nies le rapport entre ta navigation et le fait d'être ciblé pour du spam.



Rien que ça démontre que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, moi, je peux surfer où je veux, ça ne génère pas de SPAM tant que je n'y laisse pas bêtement mon adresse mail, par contre, dès que je fais une recherche Google, tous les sites où je me rends m'affichent des pubs pour ce que j'ai cherché pendant au moins 6 mois. Un exemple ? L'an passé, son frère a donné à ma fille un iPhone 3GS dont la vitre de façade était cassée, j'ai donc cherché sur Google qui pourrait m'en vendre une à un prix attractif, et j'ai trouvé, acheté, et remplacé la dite façade. C'était il y a pile un an, mais jusqu'en août dernier, tous les sites utilisant Google pour leur pub me proposaient des façades d'iPhone 3GS, ils s'imaginaient quoi ? Que je voulais les collectionner ?

Et quand je dis à Google (via les prefs de mon navigateur) que je ne veux pas être tracé, ils passent outre, et ce, même si je ne vais pas sur leurs pages ! 

Mais bien entendu, tout ça, c'est des racontards, tout comme les démêlées de Google avec la Commission Européenne, qui est bien connue pour être une filiale de "Que Choisir" !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Novembre 2013)

Bon, la polémique s'invitant de plus en plus fréquemment dans le couloir des palabres, voilà un moment déjà que j'ai pris pour habitude de préserver ma tranquillité en gardant mes distances. Une dernière chose néanmoins.

Ta connaissance du web commence visiblement à dater. La remise en question n'est pas l'apanage des gens trop sûrs d'eux, les plus compliqués. Les cookies ont énormément évolué et leur interprétation est, de manière consensuelle, de plus en plus aisée. L'interaction entre cookies et Flash est capable du pire. Ensuite, on trouve les identifiants des réseaux sociaux tel FaceBook qui dépassent allègrement leur champ d'action initial et là, c'est la boite de Pandore que l'on ouvre vu que chaque identifiant et directement lié à une adresse mail via une base de données. FaceBook est sur ce point, bien plus dangereux que Google qui, je le répète, agit en totale transparence, sans rien te cacher alors que les activités de FaceBook sont elles totalement obscures.

Pour moi, le lien entre site visité et spam n'est plus à démontrer, et cela bien entendu, sans avoir laissé aucunement ses coordonnées dans un champ de saisie. Mais dans le fond, ça change quoi ? Pour moi, rien du tout car Chrome/Gmail me permet d'être totalement préservé, je ne reçois pas un seul spam depuis des années. Par contre, mes boîtes Orange et OVH en sont criblées. Alors j'ai pris la décision de faire transiter le contenu de ces deux comptes également par Gmail. Ce n'est pas à 100% mais Gmail arrive _(contrairement à Orange et OVH)_, grâce à sa base de données, à nettoyer 90% de cette pollution.

Générer du spam est devenu aussi naturel que respirer de l'air, il me semble utopique de le renier tout comme il me semble utopique de prétendre naviguer et toute clandestinité. Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas possible, il doit bien y avoir quelques geeks qui, moyens techniques d'envergure développés _(cryptage et autres joyeusetés)_, pensent avoir la réussite en allié. Mais la certitude n'en est alors qu'une foi car indémontrable.

Alors ce qui compte finalement est d'arriver à se préserver de toutes cette m.... et paradoxalement, c'est en étant pote avec Google que ça se passe le mieux. Voilà, c'est mon avis. Désolé pour le HS mais c'est le modo qui a commencé. ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Désolé pour le HS mais c'est le modo qui a commencé. ^^



Bonjour la "bonne foi" :rateau: Bon, quand même pour te rappeler où a débuté la polémique, je te cite son premier post ! 



GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Légende urbaine ou plutôt _villageoise_
> J'utilise le couple Gmail/Chrome depuis des années et paradoxalement, je n'ai jamais eu si peu de spam.
> Il y a certes quelques pubs qui s'affichent dans ma page mais je ne les vois même plus.
> Sinon, effectivement nous sommes épiés mais l'usage qui est fait par Google de leurs observations est contraignant et certainement pas aussi inquisiteur que certains l'affirme.
> ...



Mais sinon, je maintiens : pas d'adresse mail fournie = pas de SPAM, quant aux "réseaux sociaux", ça ne risque aucunement de m'en attirer, vu que je ne les fréquente jamais, et concernant Google, je maintiens, ils se font du fric en polluant la navigation des gens qui ont recours à leurs services &#8230; Malheureusement +/- incontournables.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bonjour la "bonne foi" :rateau: Bon, quand même pour te rappeler où a débuté la polémique, je te cite son premier post !



Non, fidèle à mes principes, je ne dis plus rien mais rectifier la vérité est une question d'honneur.
Voici ce qui a débuté la polémique, vu que ton champ de vision est très/trop sélectif ...
C'est un avis qui ne te concerne que toi, qui n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet initial et qui prête à la polémique.
Bref, t'es un troll.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Excellente occasion de te désintoxiquer de ce piège à gogos qu'est Chrome, dont l'objectif principal est de permettre le pistage des internautes par tous les publicitaires qui acceptent de verser leur obole à Google.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Non, fidèle à mes principes, je ne dis plus rien mais rectifier la vérité est une question d'honneur.
> Voici ce qui a débuté la polémique, vu que ton champ de vision est très/trop sélectif ...
> C'est un avis qui ne te concerne que toi, qui n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet initial et qui prête à la polémique.
> Bref, t'es un troll.



Ah non, là, je n'avais fait qu'énoncer un fait avéré, en substance : "_Chrome est une arnaque de Google destinée à l'enrichir encore plus sur le dos des utilisateurs sans leur fournir en contrepartie le moindre service utile_". La polémique a débuté lorsque tu as écrit :



GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Légende urbaine ou plutôt _villageoise_
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> Désolé pour le léger HS mais tous ces gens qui relayent une information sans véritable fondement ...



Laissant clairement entendre que je ne savais pas de quoi je parlais (moi, ainsi qu'un certain nombre de spécialistes reconnus, dont je ne fais que partager et relayer l'opinion).

Cela dit, le sujet est clos, on en revient à ce qu'il est possible de faire d'utile ou de simplement "fun" avec une vieille machine comme, au hasard, un iMac G5.


----------



## Xidi73 (17 Novembre 2013)

Salut !

on peut encore regarder des vidéos sur Youtube, on peut jouer aux vielles versions de minecraft, faire de la retouche photo basique (avec l'Adobe CS2), on peut faire des keynotes, des graphiques et du texte, on peut faire un petit serveur web...
Je te dis ça car je t'écris depuis un iMac G5 et je sais de quoi je parle. 


PS : Si après tout ça tu le veux pas, je veux bien aller le chercher, ou tu le mets dans le train ^^
Montpellier-Liège, car doit couter combien ? :rateau: Parce que j'ai peur de tirer la prise de mon iMacounet car il va encore bouder au démarrage. .


Enfin, salut

Xidi73


----------



## Kristoball46 (21 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Gros déterrage mais c'est pour la bonne cause 

Pour celles et ceux qui seraient intéressés, j'ai rédigé un wiki (in french ) concernant l'installation de la dernière mouture Debian "Jessie 8.0.0", supportée sur 3 ans : https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Apple/iMac G5 iSight/Jessie

Machines concernées :

pour le moment : iMac G5 revC (iSight) 17 et 20 pouces
à venir : iMac G5 17" revB (gpu ATI 9600) ; PowerMac G5 2*1,8 GHz ; iMac G4 700 MHz (déjà un essai rapide mais compliqué à cause du pilote graphique nVidia qui semble ne plus être pris en charge dans le nouveau noyau)
La procédure est quasi achevée car je suis encore sur le workaround de la carte graphique ATI X600 histoire d'affiner les performances 3D
(je vais ajouter au wiki ce que j'ai déjà fait dans la journée mais l'installation par défaut permet une connexion graphique et une utilisation plus qu'acceptable).

@+


----------



## -GF- (27 Mai 2015)

J'utilise mon vieil iMac G5 pour le traitement de texte et iDVD , c'est une superbe machine .


----------



## -GF- (27 Mai 2015)

J'utilise mon vieil iMac G5 pour le traitement de texte et iDVD , c'est une superbe machine .


----------



## -GF- (27 Mai 2015)

J'utilise mon vieil iMac G5 pour faire du traitement de texte et pour iDVD c'est une superbe machine


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2015)

Manque plus qu'un tutoriel MorphOS/AmigaOS 4


----------



## claude72 (17 Juin 2015)

-GF- a dit:


> J'utilise mon vieil iMac G5 pour faire du traitement de texte et pour iDVD c'est une superbe machine


Et tu as besoin de le dire 3 fois ? ou c'est pour tenter de nous convaincre ?


----------



## -GF- (18 Juin 2015)

claude72 a dit:


> Et tu as besoin de le dire 3 fois ? ou c'est pour tenter de nous convaincre ?


Je n'ai jamais eu l'intention de l'écrire 3 fois , c'était un bug  !


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2015)

-GF- a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais eu l'intention de l'écrire 3 fois , c'était un bug !


Pas tout à fait...


-GF- a dit:


> J'utilise mon vieil iMac G5 pour le traitement de texte et iDVD , c'est une superbe machine .





-GF- a dit:


> J'utilise mon vieil iMac G5 pour faire du traitement de texte et pour iDVD c'est une superbe machine


...tu as édité le 3ème.


----------



## -GF- (18 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Pas tout à fait...
> 
> 
> ...tu as édité le 3ème.


Pas faux , mais j'ai quand même eu une erreur pour les deux autres mais ils se sont postés quand même …
Mais je l'ai pas édité , je l'ai réécrit , mais on peut quand même voir qu'il n'y a pas bcp de différences


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2015)

On a 1 heure pour éditer ses messages, il faut en tenir compte.


----------



## fusty (7 Février 2019)

Salut,

 Je déterre ce topic (ressortie sur une recherche avec Quant) car je possède un Imac G5 que je souhaiterai donner à des passionnés/bidouilleurs/collectionneurs etc...

J'habite dans la région Grenobloise si ça intéresse quelqu'un  

Par contre je n'ai plus aucun CD d'installation..


----------



## Cassepipe (12 Juin 2019)

Moi aussi, je déterre ce topic. Je viens de voir passer une nouvelle distro Linux dont le but est de refqire vivre les architectures PowerPC., ça s'appelle Fienix et ça à l'air sérieux. 

@fusty Tu veux pas tenter ta chance ?


----------



## Karamazow (12 Juin 2019)

Cassepipe a dit:


> Moi aussi, je déterre ce topic. Je viens de voir passer une nouvelle distro Linux dont le but est de refqire vivre les architectures PowerPC., ça s'appelle Fienix et ça à l'air sérieux.
> 
> @fusty Tu veux pas tenter ta chance ?



Salut Cassepipe, 

Fusty aura du mal à faire le test, car il m’a donné l’iMac cet hiver !

Je suis en train de le remettre à neuf: 2 condensateurs étaient fuyants. 

J’ai dessoudé les condensateurs concernés et acheté les condensateurs de rechange. 
J’attends le prochain passage de mon beau-père pour faire le remontage : il faut 4 mains pour tenir la carte mère, le fer à souder, l’étain et le condensateur.


----------



## Cassepipe (12 Juin 2019)

Karamazow a dit:


> Salut Cassepipe,
> Je suis en train de le remettre à neuf: 2 condensateurs étaient fuyants.



Ok, j'étais tombé sur ça mais tu l'as sans doute déjà vu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDn5gFV14mI&t=1s

J'avais contacté le gars pour qu'il me donne des infos sur ce qu'il fallait comme condos :

"Pour ce qui concerne les condensateurs, ce sont des 1800uF 6,3v dont le seuil de température est de 105 degrés Celsius."

J'espère que tu as les mêmes ;-)

Bon courage pour la soudure !

Le lien vers le sujet que j'avais lancé, j'y mettrais des infos sur les eventuels pbs que j'ai pu rencontrer pour l'installation de Fienix : https://forums.macg.co/threads/ressuciter-un-vieil-imac-sans-mot-de-passe.1292335/


----------



## Cassepipe (13 Juin 2019)

Alors, j'ai pas encore réussi à installer Fienix mais j'ai réussi à installer *Lubuntu* sur l'Imac G5 en suivant ce tutoriel en anglais : https://www.macobserver.com/tips/deep-dive/revive-powerpc-mac-running-linux/

Sauf que j'ai utilisé *BalenaEtcher* sur Windows pour flasher la clé USB.
Et aussi que j'ai utilisé cette commande plutôt que celle du tuto (remplacer usb1 par l'alias de votre clé USB comme expliqué dans le tuto) : 

*boot usb1/disk@1:,\\yaboot*

C'est-à-dire en omettant le nom de la partition après le "* : *"

Lubuntu fonctionne bien. 

Pour installer les drivers de la carte WiFi du Imac G5, il faut une connexion cablée ethernet et taper en ligne de comande :
*
sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter*

et

*sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
*
Ensuite il faut enable le Wifi en cliquant sur l'icône des connnexions internets en bas à droite.


----------



## subsole (13 Juin 2019)

Pour répondre à la question initiale
je suis dehors ​


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juin 2019)

sacré subsole !

j'ai gardé mon iMac G5 17" iSight 8 ans mais il n'avait pas cette tête-là le diablotin !
il ressemblait à un tout-en-un 

il avait du se faire écrabouillé par un camion peut-être ?


----------



## subsole (14 Juin 2019)

J'ai eu un G5 camion watercooling, il en est mort, dommage bonne machine.
À la fin il ressemblait à celui-ci :


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2019)

la triste aventure de ta pauvre bête me rappelle mes premières visites de forums MacUser en 2006 !
une clientèle catastrophée et Apple pas terrible sur le coup, il me semble.


----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> la triste aventure de ta pauvre bête….


Tu parles du poisson ou du G5 ?


----------



## Karamazow (16 Juin 2019)

Cassepipe a dit:


> Ok, j'étais tombé sur ça mais tu l'as sans doute déjà vu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDn5gFV14mI&t=1s
> 
> J'avais contacté le gars pour qu'il me donne des infos sur ce qu'il fallait comme condos :
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton lien, effectivement je connais ! J’ai également surfé sur les sites anglophones et j’ai fini par me constituer un kit presque complet de tous les condensateurs de cet iMac pour moins de 10€ !

Je te tiens au courant dès que j’ai fait le remplacement.


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Tu parles du poisson ou du G5 ?


Des deux, évidemment


----------



## Karamazow (21 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Excellente nouvelle du côté de mon iMac G5 : le remplacement des 2 condensateurs gonflé est couronnée de succès !

Je vous posterai des photos des condensateurs déposés dès que j'ai un peu de temps.

J'ai terminé le remontage hier, et le redémarrage de la machine n'a pas révélé de défaut. Je suis super content ! 

Je poursuivrais les tests avec l'utilisation "normale" de cet ordinateur de bureau que je dédie à un usage MAO dans ma salle de musique: enregistrement de ma batterie électronique avec GarageBand et Logic Studio, et également de l'enregistrement vidéo avec mon caméscope.
Pour cet usage "enregistrement vidéo" j'aimerai une solution pas trop lourde à l'usage: il s'agit juste de me filmer avec le caméscope connecté à l'iMac (comme une webcam) pour visionner le rush juste après.

Que me conseillez-vous comme soft ?
iMovie ?

Précision: cet iMac G5 est doté du processeur à, 2,1 GHz, avec 2,5 Go de RAM, mais un disque HDD 5400 RPM. J'ai installé dessus OSX 10.5.8.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## matmout (2 Décembre 2019)

Salut,
mon conseil (un chouille HS) c'est d'y mettre un SSD  ça lui fera forcément du bien et tu le ressentiras au quotidien


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Décembre 2019)

matmout a dit:


> Salut,
> mon conseil (un chouille HS) c'est d'y mettre un SSD  ça lui fera forcément du bien et tu le ressentiras au quotidien


Oui, ça change la vie   
Et c'est facile à faire, on trouve des petits SSD Sata pour pas cher, surtout si tu veux faire de la video.
Avec un berceau 3.5" vers 2.5", c'est simple à installer. 
Tu le branche d'abord en USB avec un adapteur USB/Sata, tu fais un clone de ton HD dessus et tu le remplaces dans l'iMac.


----------



## Karamazow (23 Décembre 2019)

Effectivement, c'est tentant de lui mettre un SSD, mais bon pour ce que je vais en faire, je peux pas dire que j'en aurai un usage "quotidien" !

Je préfère économiser mes sous pour me payer un remplaçant de mon Mac Mini End'09 que je recyclerai bien en tête d'un téléviseur.

Là je lorgne sur les Mac Pro d'occasion, mais je dois reconnaître que ce n'est pas très raisonnable...

Il me reste 2 solutions : 
- me lancer dans un Hackintosh avec comme base une ancienne tour d'un G5 qui ne fonctionne plus (bugs aléatoires)
- investir dans un Mac Mini 2018


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

Pour ma TV (full HD), j'ai plutôt choisi un 2012 (voir ma signature) que j'ai upgradé au max sans me ruiner.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2019)

Karamazow a dit:


> Là je lorgne sur les Mac Pro d'occasion, mais je dois reconnaître que ce n'est pas très raisonnable...


Modèle : camion ou corbeille ?


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Pour ma TV (full HD), j'ai plutôt choisi un 2012 (voir ma signature) que j'ai upgradé au max sans me ruiner.


Moi, j'ai troqué ma petite TV Sony full HD contre un iMac blanc de 2006 (24" C2D)  
C'est plus joli, toujours full HD, et avec EyeTV et la petite télécommande Apple c'est très pratique et ça fonctionne très bien, pas besoin de clavier ni de souris. Et, accessoirement ça enregistre et ça lit les DVD. J'ai mis un petit SSD SATA à la place du HD.
Et un iMac recyclé 






Le MacMini c'est pour le HomeCinema, avec un projo Epson 7300


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Décembre 2019)

Karamazow a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est tentant de lui mettre un SSD, mais bon pour ce que je vais en faire, je peux pas dire que j'en aurai un usage "quotidien" !
> 
> Je préfère économiser mes sous pour me payer un remplaçant de mon Mac Mini End'09 que je recyclerai bien en tête d'un téléviseur.
> 
> ...


Le Hackintosh ça me tenterait bien aussi, enfin de quoi bricoler  (C'est OSX qui m'inquiète...)
Parceque sur les Mac actuel c'est la galère. J'ai changé la batterie sur mon MacBook Pro (15"2012), j'ai tout démonté, même l'écran pour être sûr de rien abimé en décollant la batterie, merci Apple, franchement les ingé se casse pas la tête. Même sur l'iMac l'écran est collé, c'était bien plus élégant avec la vitre aimantée. J'ai changé le fusion drive sur le mien (27"2015), tu sers les fesses quand tu retires l'écran... Merci iFixit et compagnies.


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

Ca devient un peu petit quand même. Perso j'utilsais mon iMac 27 comme TV, mais on a voulu un petit plus grand (bien qu'EyeTV calculait une image excellente en 2560x1440).

+1 gpbonneau, du gros foutage de gueule depuis fin 2012 le matériel Apple. Bien pour ça que j'ai rien de plus récent que le mini 2012, j'aurais vraiment l'impression de jeter mon argent par les fenêtres ... c'est dommage parce que je pourrais encore y mettre le prix, mais par pour du soudé/collé comme c'est actuellement. Je ne comprend par pourquoi Apple n'est pas mis au banc par la communauté informatique, mais aussi par tout ceux qui réclament la durabilité et la réparabilité. Dans ces temps de forte réflexion sur notre façon de consommer, et de ne pas trop épuiser notre planète, la CE devrait poser des règles et prendre des mesures contre les fabricants qui agissent ainsi !


----------



## Invité (23 Décembre 2019)

Pareil.
Mes MBP et Mini 2012 seront mes derniers Mac si ça ne change pas…


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Ca devient un peu petit quand même. Perso j'utilsais mon iMac 27 comme TV, mais on a voulu un petit plus grand (bien qu'EyeTV calculait une image excellente en 2560x1440).


C'est pour regarder les infos dans la cuisine ça me suffit, ma petite TV Sony déjà full HD faisait 22", donc 24" c'est bien  et c'est blanc (WAF )
Pour les films, le projo c'est 150"  et en 4K avec le MacMini 2018.


----------



## melaure (24 Décembre 2019)

Pas mal aussi. Pour la 4K je ne vais pas encore y passer, le Full HD me suffit, et j'ai presque fini de remplacer la plupart de mes DVD par des BR ...


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Pas mal aussi. Pour la 4K je ne vais pas encore y passer, le Full HD me suffit, et j'ai presque fini de remplacer la plupart de mes DVD par des BR ...



Franchement quand je suis passer au full HD c’était waouh [emoji2]
C’était un gros progrès, mais la 4K c’est pas aussi visible comme amélioration [emoji45] et il y a pas beaucoup de film en 4K. Du coup je suis plus souvent en HD.


----------



## Karamazow (25 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Modèle : camion ou corbeille ?



Je partais plutôt sur un Mac Pro « camion » comme les modèles 4.1 ou 5.1, mais après mes premières recherches je m’aperçois qu’il faudra « bidouiller » MacOS pour réussir à installer la version actuelle (et donc les mises a jour futures). 
Donc cette solution n’a plus d’intérêt pour moi: si je garde du matos Apple, autant partir sur un Mini 2018 auquel j’adjoindrai des HDD externes.


----------



## Karamazow (25 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le Hackintosh ça me tenterait bien aussi, enfin de quoi bricoler  (C'est OSX qui m'inquiète...)



Moi aussi MacOS m’inquiète : je sais que je n’aurai clairement pas le temps de passer des heures à tenter de faire marcher le système avant / après une mise à jour de l’OS.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Décembre 2019)

Karamazow a dit:


> Donc cette solution n’a plus d’intérêt pour moi: si je garde du matos Apple, autant partir sur un Mini 2018 auquel j’adjoindrai des HDD externes.


Sans oublier la CG externe, elle aussi !


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sans oublier la CG externe, elle aussi !


Il y a un kickstarter simpa pour aller avec un MacMini 2018 (avec un config i7 ;-)








						ANIMAIONIC – turns your Mac Mini into a Workstation
					

A docking station for extra graphic cards and SSD drives –  long awaited compact alternative to a Mac Pro giant




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Ça m'aurait tenté aussi une bonne config sur la base du MacMini. Mais j'ai du mal à me passer du 27" 5K, il est superbe celui de l'iMac. Quand on voit le prix d'un écran externe 5K...


----------



## Karamazow (29 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y a un kickstarter simpa pour aller avec un MacMini 2018 (avec un config i7 ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut GPbonneau,

Sympa ce Kickstarter mais j’ai bien l’impression qu’il ne va pas déboucher au vu du financement nécessaire et du temps restant !

Pour l’instant je dois encore me contenter de mon matériel actuel...


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2020)

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux essayer de se faire un hackintosh avec un boitier médium pas trop moche.


----------



## Panpan9219 (14 Août 2020)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Le problème d'une personne qui ne sait pas quoi faire avec son ordinateur n'est pas à mettre sur le compte de la vétusté de l'équipement.
> 
> Je viens de facturer un boulot de graphisme plusieurs milliers d'euros et c'est bien avec un Power G5 que j'ai uvré.
> 
> Franchement, tu dois certainement avoir dans ton entourage quelqu'un à qui cette machine pourrait être utile. Cherche bien ou alors fais la trôner au milieu de ton salon, mais dans ce cas, je ne vois ce que je pourrais ajouter.


Bonjour tu peux me conseiller? j'essaye de connecter mon G5 pour récupérer des archives photos (2 disques dur) les connections d'un écran moderne ne me donne pas les mêmes branchements ? Comment faire ? merci d'avance. Maintenenat que j'y pense j'aurais du garder mes Mac depuyis le SE30, mais à chaque fois que je changeais je donnais celui-là pour en faire profiter des futur Macofiles ...


----------



## tantoillane (6 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, tu n'es pas "condamné" à Safari, des versions relativement récentes de Firefox (jusqu'à Firefox 3.x) fonctionneront encore sur cette machine, et son avatar réservé aux PPC, TenFourFox (qui existe en 4 versions : G3, G4 7400/7410, G4 7440/7450 et G5), te permettra même d'être quasiment au même niveau que les dernières versions de Firefox 4.x.



Je viens justement de découvrir TenFourFox !

Facebook refuse le navigateur. Youtube s'affiche convenablement mais la lourdeur du contenu rend l'usage impossible. Cependant, pour une navigation générale (recherche, forums comme actuellement) je trouve ce navigateur génial !
Comparé à Safari qui est vraiment obsolète et ne fonctionne pas sur la majorité des sites. Même le site d'Apple ne s'affiche pas correctement avec Safari 5.0.6. C'est incroyable de trouver des projets comme celui-ci, 15 ans plus vieux que le G5 sur lequel il tourne actuellement, qui offre une compatibilité d'une grande majorité de sites, et qui continue à vivre (dernière mise à jour fin janvier 2021).

Faut dire que je n'ai pas pris le pire des PPC G5 : je suis sur un PowerMac G5 2x2Ghz avec 2,5Go de RAM, donc un peu plus véloce que l'iMac discuté en début de thread.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2021)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je viens justement de découvrir TenFourFox !



Il y a mieux, pour me connecter avec le MacBook Pro 17 pouces que tu sais, j'utilise TenSixFox, une version (beta non supportée) de TenFourFox *pour Mac Intel*, utile quand un vieux Mac est limité à Lion !

Pour ce qui est de l'iMac G5, même mon vieux PowerMac G4 (2x1,42 Ghz) faisait mieux la plupart du temps !


----------



## Karamazow (7 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a mieux, pour me connecter avec le MacBook Pro 17 pouces que tu sais, j'utilise TenSixFox, une version (beta non supportée) de TenFourFox *pour Mac Intel*, utile quand un vieux Mac est limité à Lion !
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'iMac G5, même mon vieux PowerMac G4 (2x1,42 Ghz) faisait mieux la plupart du temps !


Yes c'est certain qu'au niveau puissance l'iMac n'était pas le plus efficace. 

Mais par contre, pas un câble qui traîne sur le bureau et un design au top !


----------

